#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Иудейские браты и сестры во Дхарме...

## PampKin Head

После 15-го стрелку не забьем в Тель-Авиве? Ресторанчик в порту Яффы - зело гуда для встречи...  :Wink: 

P.S. Конкретные сроки прибытия на саваофову земелю будут известны завтра...

----------

Дифо (27.08.2021)

----------

